# Turkey only leases or memberships?



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2004)

I am still looking for this.  Would like it to be within 1.5 hours of Atlanta area (actually Cobb County) preferrable NW or W GA.  My current lease is great for bucks and great for turks, but we do not have turk rights  

Would also consider a deer/turkey lease if the price and land is right and it includes this up coming season.

As much as I like to listen to these darn public land birds every year, I sure would like to lower the hammer on one.

Anyone?

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Dec 29, 2004)

*J T......*

I'll take you Turkey Hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It will only cost you about 10 trips to HOOTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

What ya say??????????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2004)

In that case...you already owe me a turkey hunt!

Jim


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 29, 2004)

*Jim..*

We may lease a few turkey rights on our lease this year, not sure yet..We are located in Talbot (585 acres) and have plenty of birds.Theres only 4-5 members that hunt them but not every weekend.. I can further check into it if your interested.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 29, 2004)

*J T......*

Oh yeah......

I forgot.............


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 30, 2004)

Browning, keep me informed if you do, but Talbot is a long way off for turkeys.

Jim


----------



## Randy (Dec 30, 2004)

I remember paying for a Hooters trip too.  You owe me too.  BTW when is hte next one.  They got a new one near us Tim!

I am also looking for a turkey lease or if you have birds and want to learn I'll come call for you on your land.  I won't even bring a gun!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 2, 2005)

A big ol freaking bump to the top.

Jim


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 2, 2005)

Randy I still owe you a hunt. Feel we got the shaft last season late. Let's go earlier and you can bring a gun!!

Oh yeah Jimbo you can hunt 'em too but the only Hooters around here can actually fly.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2005)

John,
I'd love to take you up on another try!  Just let me know when!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 3, 2005)

Sounds like I may have a place in Meriwether to try a bird or 2???

Jim


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 5, 2005)

Yessir as long as you stay behind that shower curtain


----------

